# How many fish can I have?



## mullet (Feb 22, 2007)

I understand that the rule is 1 inch of fish per 1gal water. Does this include crabs and the live rock?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

saltwater doesnt follow the 1 inch per gallon rule, they dont have any rule of thumbs since there are many different things to follow.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

It all depends. Some one might say my tank is over stocked. I have 22 fish and thats not including all the inverts. Oh its a 120gal with 30 gal sump. But my parameters are good. Ammonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 5 and phosphate .2.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

I still dont get how your nitrates are always zero mike.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

must be some hocus-pocus stuff.

Also mullet, what size tank do you have, and what is the surface area. Techinacally all tanks inhabitants should be determined by surface area, the bigger the better.


----------



## mullet (Feb 22, 2007)

My tank is 30x12x16. Approx 28 gal.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

with saltwater fish you have to follow the bahavior rule more than the inch per gallon rule.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

His trates are 5 if you look back.

In a 28g I'd either pick one nice fish that gets about 4" or so or maybe a couple of small gobies or blennies. I certainly would cram it full of fish.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well i just found out that if you do small fish (4 inches or less) you follow the 2 inch per 10 gallon rule, if the fish is bigger than 4 inches its 1 inch per 10 gallon, its a very basic rule and should only be used very rarely


----------

